# Do you think this is a Wee Wheeler?



## SailorMac (Aug 25, 2011)

Latley, I have become more interested in the little scooters.  Check out my other post in this forum for my latest find.  I bought this one at an antique store a few months ago.  I was wondering if it might be a Wee Wheeler? It's sitting on top of the armoire in our famliy room right now.  The other scoot is on the staircase lading.  Lucky for me my wife likes to decorate with the rusty stuff.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmmm....never heard of the Wee Wheeler brand before. Have to add this one to the list when doing digging about your other scooter tonight.

Dave


----------



## Sulley (Aug 25, 2011)

I dont think it is, look at the base of the scooter, the patteren on a Wee Wheeler is round at the rear and open at the front.Where yours is round at the front and open at the rear. Also your bars look different. Sulley

There is one on Ebay just like yours and he is calling it a Wee Wheeler, so who knows.
http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=170685871570








I did one a short while ago for a buddy to give to his dad for his John Deere collection.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I found this one, too, in _Riding Toys_. It's on the same page 136 as your other scooter, and is identified as a late 1930s Radio Flyer scooter. The photo in the book looks pretty much identical to what you have with front fork, platform, wheels, and rear wheel assemby. Hope this info helps!

Dave


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 25, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks Dave


----------



## schwinning! at the disco (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm not sure what it is (I don't know much about scooters), but it's super cute!


----------

